# Moon O'er Eireann



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Aye Mates,
A wee work (image size 2.5" X 5.5"), MOON O'ER EIREANN is done in Faber-Castell soft pastels and CarbOthello pastel pencils on La Carte pastel card. A simplistic view of a complex subject, the piece features a view of a dolmen against the Irish night sky.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler☘

MOON O'ER EIREANN


----------

